# R.I.P. Clarice (B.vagans sling)



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

This poor little sling was a DOA , i had five come at one and they all tore there padding tissue to shreds and the little one died, i guess the stress got to much


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Poor little guy :grouphug:


----------

